
Ants give away the secrets of human brain processes - dpflan
https://www.lundbeckfonden.com/en/ants-give-away-the-secrets-of-human-brain-processes/#
======
kodz4
This is a layman observation. Was just reading about the C-Elegans worm atlas
and it's feeling like this "bottom up" studying of brains will yeild more
insight into how brains get built and operate, than studying the human brain
which just seems massively more complex. These things are specs of dust. And
having spent enough time as a kid using honey to get the local colony to line
up in various formations I am looking forward to programmable colonies.

------
tribler
Real article: [https://static-
curis.ku.dk/portal/files/128732783/Caste_spec...](https://static-
curis.ku.dk/portal/files/128732783/Caste_specific_RNA_editomes_in_the_leaf_cutting_ant_Acromyrmex_echinatior.pdf)

------
liberte82
Could a colony of ants form its own self-awareness? Do we understand enough
about consciousness/awareness to know what the difference is between an ant
network and say, a network of neurons?

